# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder*​
*Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.​* 

Diesen Monat von Abu Garcia 









Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand.


Wie immer alles natürlich unter Ausschluß des Rechtsweges! 


*Der Gewinn für Dezember​*
Das ist der Hammer, deswegen gibts zum einen diesen Monat nur 1 Gewinn für Neu- und Altmitglieder. Und zum anderen gelten für beide Gruppen gleiche Bedingungen. Und zwar ist es diesmal eine Multirolle von Abu Garcia "made in Sweden" mit einer unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung von 899,00 Euro:
ABU Ambassadeur 5500CDL

ABU Ambassadeur 5500C De Luxe - Schwedisches Gold!
Das edelste Model aus der schwedischen Rollenschmiede. Auch dieser Klassiker  wurde neu überarbeitet. Mit der Rolle wird, neben der Einfachkurbel, auch eine Doppelkurbel geliefert. Beide Kurbeln haben Kurbelknäufe aus dunklem Edelholz. Alle verchromten Anbauteile (außer Schnurführungsschiene & Schnurführer ) sind hochwertig mit 24 Karat vergoldet!


2 hochwertige Kugellager und das Präzisionsgetriebe sorgen für einen seidenweichen Lauf der Rolle.Die Rollen im schwarz-goldenen Design zählen seit Jahren zu den beliebtesten Sammelobjekten im Angelbereich weltweit!  

Im Lieferumfang sind neben der Rolle, Doppel-Ersatzkurbel und Rollenöl auch ein goldener Ansteckpin in Form einer Ambassadeur–Rolle sowie der legendäre „International Ambassadeur Club ABU“ Aufnäher enthalten! Ansteckpin und Aufnäher sind nur zusammen mit dieser Rolle und nicht separat erhältlich!
Die Lieferung der Rolle erfolgt in einer edlen Holzschatulle.






Für einen solchen Preis muss natürlich etwas mehr getan werden, als nur ein bisschen zu reimen wie letzten Monat..  

*Diesmal erwarten wir eine kleine Geschichte aus Eurem Anglerleben.  ​*
Thema:

Kurioses Angelerlebnis 

Und dazu sollt Ihr auch noch (mindestens) ein Foto einstellen.

Unabhängig davon, wer den Preis gewinnt, werden wir die besten Geschichten dann nacheinander auch im Magazin hier bringen.


----------



## höcht (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

fische ich mit michell gold,
ist mir des anglers glückes hold.
Petrus selbst ist ganz verzückt,
er fischt jetzt nur noch damit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

uuups, Fehler von mir (inzwischen geändert!).
Das müsst Ihr diesen Monat machen:
*
Diesmal erwarten wir eine kleine Geschichte aus Eurem Anglerleben*. 


Thema:

Kurioses Angelerlebnis 

Und dazu sollt Ihr auch noch (mindestens) ein Foto einstellen.


----------



## höcht (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

na dann, aber so richtig kurios ist es nich

Um ca 13:00 Uhr fuhr ich mit einem Bekannten an seinen Privatweiher, dort wollte ich einige Hechte fangen und zum Krönenden Abschluss einen Stör die er in seinen Gewässer hat. Als wir um ca 14 Uhr da wahren ging ich zuerst mit Kunstköder auf Hecht, ich warf in mit einen 2er Mepps Dicht an ein Seerosenfeld, bekamm sogar sofort einen Biss, nach einem Kurzen äußerst unaufregenden Drill lag ein kleiner Zander mit ca 40 cm vor mir, der sofort wieder zurück durfte. Angespornt mit dem Zander gings weiter, allerding lief von da an nix mehr, dann endlich um 16 Uhr bekamm ich wieder einen Biss, diesmal auf einen kleinen Wobbler. Wieder kurzer Drill, diesmal wars ein Babyhecht mit ca 20 cm. Nach dem zurücksetzten ging ich auf Stör, mit einfacher Grundmontage und Eingeweide von einer Forelle am Haken. Nach kurzer Zeit bekamm ich mehrere Bisse, die ich aber nicht verwerden konnte. Um 18 Uhr was dann soweit, Biss, anhieb und er war dran. Nach einem kurzen aber heftigen 5 min. Drill lag der Stör im Kescher, ein schönes Tier. Glücklich und zufrieden gings dann wieder zurück.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Zanderangeln 5. Versuch*
Die letzte Woche vom Urlaub war angebrochen, das Wetter hat extrem stark nachgelassen.
Eigentlich eher ein Wetter um sich mit seinen Camping Kumpels gemütlich einen zu sich zu nehmen. 
Doch ich war wegen dem Mistwetter schon vier Tage nicht mehr abends raus gefahren und es juckte mir doch schon extrem in den Fingern.
Also grosse Beratschlagung mit Angelkumpel Marcel ...und kurz darauf das Dach auf´s Boot gebaut.
Köderfische hatte mein Sohn zum Glück in der letzten Regenpause schon gestippt, also konnte es sofort losgehen.
Eigentlich das gleiche Spiel wie immer: Angelstelle anfahren, ankern und Ruten raus.
An Köfis hatten wir heute alles dabei, und bestückten die Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Grössen,
von 8 cm Laube bis 12 cm Rotauge.
Gegen 22:30 Uhr der erste Biss, diesmal  bei Marcel.
Er konnte glücklich einen 60 cm Aal landen, wogegen bei mir sich absolut nichts tat.
Punkt 24 Uhr, passend zur Geisterstunde ging der Spuk dann auch bei mir los: Der Freilauf meiner Rolle tickte drei mal... dann nichts mehr.
Das war übrigens die Rute, mit dem kleinsten Köderfisch: 8 cm Laube, 30 monofil, 25er monofiles  Vorfach und 8er Drilling
Mit so kleinem toten Köderfisch auf Grund hatte ich eigentlich mehr mitAal und Zander gerechnet, aber als ich auf Verdacht den Anhieb setzte, schied Aal schon mal sofort aus. Wenn dann Zander dann richtig gross... aber für Zander ist es auch eher untypisch sofort zum Start eine 20m Flucht hinzulegen...
So nach 10 - 90 min (ich hatte jegliches Zeitgefühl verloren) kam der Fisch zum ersten mal an die Oberfläche.
Marcel sah ihn als erster (er hielt ja auch die Maglight). 
Er rief nur: *********, Du hast gerade Free Willi gefangen !.* 
Wie Free Willi fragte ich, was war es denn, ein Zander? Nö sagte er das war ein Hecht im XXL Format.
Ein Hecht, am 25 Vorfach, das kann nicht gut gehen, niemals... es sei denn er hat den Haken ganz vorne sitzen, was auch der Fall war.
Das keschern klappte erstaunlicher Weise problemlos, und da lag er nun, mein bisher grösster Hecht.
Das Maßband zeigte 118 cm. 




Fazit: Ich habe so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was man beim Angeln auf Hecht falsch machen konnte.
Aber Glück gehört halt auch zum Angeln.​


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Und ich dachte das würde diesmal etwas länger dauern, weil wirs etwas schwieriger gemacht haben )


----------



## profifischer (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Welcome to Chicago - mein Schüleraustausch in Amerika und Bass Fishing.

"Welcome to Chicago!", so lautstark und freundlich begrüßte uns eine aus dem Auto winkende Frau am 21. März 2007 in Chicago, als ich und 29 weitere Schüler aus den 10. und 11. Klassen und drei Lehrer des Donau - Gymnasiums Kelheim, bepackt mit all unserem Gepäck auf der Suche nach unserer Jugendherberge einen Gehweg der Millionenstadt entlang liefen. Erschöpft und müde von dem zehnstündigem Flug und einer etwas chaotischen U-Bahn-Fahrt, fühlten wir uns sofort willkommen. Doch trotzdem konnten viele von uns nicht glauben, dass sie wirklich in Chicago waren, 9000 Kilometer von zuhause weg. Nach etwas Pokern in der Jugendherberge gingen wir ins Bett um am nächsten Tag, an dem eine Stadtführung geplant war, fit zu sein. Um 7.30 Uhr gab es dann das erste amerikanische Frühstück von Dunkin Donuts. Um halb Neun startete unsere Tour. Ray Lotter, ein amerikanischer Unternehmer mit Verwandten in Kelheim, organisierte für uns einen Stadtrundfahrtsbus, der von einem coolen Amerikaner namens Walter gefahren wurde. 
Als wir bemerkten, dass alle Geschäfte erst um 10.00 Uhr öffnen gingen wir zurück um noch etwas zu Pokern, bis es hieß "Abmarsch, jetzt gehts nach Effingham.". Nach 4 Stunden Fahrt kamen wir in Effingham an und wir wurden von unseren Gastfamilien herzlichst empfangen wurden. Schnell wurde mein Gepäck auf die Ladefläche des Pick-Ups  gelegt und ich wurde der ganzen Familie vorgestellt. Dieses Wochenende verbrachte ich nun bei meiner Gastfamilie. Gleich am Freitagabend bekam ich Spare Ribs mit einer super Barbecue Sauce serviert. Dann war auch schon Party angesagt. Zuerst fuhren ich und Tyler, mein Austauschschüler, nach Teutopolis zu einer Party. Nachdem diese Party beinahe von der Polizei gesprengt worden wäre, gingen wir in eine Tankstelle. Dort sah ich schon das erste Tackle. 50$ ärmer fuhren wir zum Mitch, ein Amerikaner bei dem mein Freund Sebastian zu gast war. Er zeigte mir gleich sein Bass Boat mit dem ganzen Tackle und einen 45er Bass, der noch im Livewell herum schwamm.  Am Samstag chillte ich mit ein paar Amerikanern und wir Deutsche sollten ihnen gleich etwas deutsch lehren und vom deutschen Bier erzählen. Am Sonntag ging ich mit meiner Gastfamilie zum "Welcome Breakfast", wo alle Teilnehmer des Austausches zusammengekommen waren. Am Nachmittag war es soweit, das erste mal Bassfishing. Bei meinen Gastgroßeltern durfte ich in ihren Weihern angeln. Nach einem kleinen Willkommensgespräch und nachdem sie mir ihre Jagd- und Angelfotos gezeigt haben, kam die Frage. „ Tyler!! Where are the ponds?“ Wir gingen in die Garage und da stand ein sau geiles Fahrzeug. Schnell alles auf die Ladefläche gelegt und schon fuhren wir zum ersten Weiher. Zuerst versuchte ich mit einem X-Rap im tieferen ein paar Bass zu fangen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Also fischte ich den Flachwasserbereich mit einem Senko ab. Gleich beim ersten Wurf konnte ich meinen ersten Bass landen. Leider war er sehr klein. Schnell releast und auf diese Art und Weise konnte ich an diesem Spot zwei weitere Bass fangen. Die beiden Amerikaner konnten nur ein paar Blue Gills fangen. Der nächste Weiher, ein Traum. Wieder war der Erfolgsköder montiert und gleich beim ersten Wurf konnte ich einer 30er Bass landen. Danach ging an diesem Spot nichts mehr. Weiter zum nächsten Flachwasserbereich, wo ich 5 Bass mit 20-35 cm fangen konnte. Beim letzten Wurf an dieser Stelle konnte ich den erste größeren Bass fangen. 40cm. Nun war die letzte Bucht mein Ziel, da meine zwei Begleiter dort ein paar 40er fangen konnten. Dort ging neben einem wunderschön gezeichneten 45er Bass nur noch zwei 25er fangen. Genug geangelt für heute, also schnell zu Oma und Opa. Dort schilderten wir unsere Fänge, tranken Dr. Pepper  und spielten Basketball. Anschließend gab es noch Hot Dogs und dann fuhren wir wieder nach Hause. Am Abend gingen wir noch auf eine Party. Am nächsten Tag lernten wir den Amerikanischen Schulalltag kennen. Nach der Schule hatten Tyler und Mitch ein Baseballspiel. Sebastian und ich waren natürlich mit dabei. Am Abend spielten wir Basketball und schauten fern. Am Dienstag besuchten wir „The Gateway Arch“ , einen 192m hohen stählernen Bogen am Ufer des Mississippi. Später besuchten wir noch die „Union Station“, ein Einkaufszentrum, und ein Museum. Am Abend chillten wir noch mit ein paar Amerikanern. Am Mittwoch war wieder Schule angesagt. Zum Mittagessen wurden wir vom Rotary Club eingeladen und jeder „durfte“ eine Rede halten. Nachmittag war noch bis 3.00 Uhr Schule und nach der Schule hatte Tyler und Mitch Baseballtraining. Die Zeit während des Trainings vertrieben Sebastian und ich uns mit Kartenspielen. Am Abend war das lang erwartete Finale der State Championships. Den Abend verbrachten wir bei T, weil er einen 2m Ferseher hat. Am Donnerstag besuchten wir Springfield, Il. Dort sahen wir uns am Anfang das Haus von Abraham Lincoln an. Später war das neue Lincoln Museum an der Reihe. Danach besuchten wir noch das „Old State Capital“ und „The Tomb“, die Grabstätte von Abraham Lincoln. Am Tag darauf  war wieder Schule und Baseball angesagt. Am Abend war wieder Party mit dem schlechten amerikanischen Bier. Dieses Wochenende War mit Abstand das beste meines Lebens. Am Samstag war wieder Bassfishing angesagt. Wieder am selben Spot wie letztes Wochenende bekam ich nach zehn 30er Bass einen super Biss. Nach einem spannenden Drill mit diversen Sprüngen konnte ich den 50er in den Händen halten. Ein paar Fotos gemacht, ein Bussi gegeben und schon wurde er releast. Ach ja, er biss auf einen 4inch Senko. Am Nachmittag war auch etwas typisch Amerikanisches angesagt: Waffen. Ich traf mich mit Tyler auf einem Bauernhof um auf Tontauben zu schießen. Leider war meine Trefferquote schlecht. Nachdem fünf Vögel, die den Kontakt mit Amerikanern nicht überlebten, im Garten lagen, gingen wir in den Keller und spielten ein paar Runden Billard. Dann mussten wir uns schon wieder für den Abend herrichten, weil Bowlen mit anschließender Party angesagt war. „We go to the Bass Pro Shop in St Luis.!”. So schön wurde ich noch nie geweckt. Kurz vor der Abfahrt vergewisserte ich mich, ob ich meine Kreditkarte dabei habe, denn was wäre schlimmer als Unmengen an geilem Tackle gesucht zu habe und es dann nicht zahlen zu können. Nach vier Stunden Fahrt kamen wir an. Wow, So groß ist das Einkaufszentrum in Regensburg. Nach 5 Stunden und mit viel Tackle beladen ging ich glücklich aus dem Shop hinaus. Im Auto begutachtete ich meine Errungenschaften: Eine Rute ( Rapala Longcast HM-35  6’2“ lang und 1/16- ¼ OZ WG), eine Exeler, ca. 500 Meter Flourocarbon,  15 Wobbler, eine Planotasche, 5 Planoboxen und ca. 5kg Gummiköder aller Art. Am Abend war, wie immer, eine Party. Die nächste Woche verbrachte ich meistens mit meinem Austauschschüler und den anderen Deutschen. Am Dienstag wurde dann noch Effingham und dessen Umgebung angeschaut, wo auch eine Kuh und eine Schweinefarm dabei waren. Am Mittwoch schaute ich mir wieder ein Baseballspiel an und am Donnerstag ist schon der Tag des Abschiedsessens gekommen. Dort mussten wir, wenn möglich in bayerischer Tracht, eine Polka tanzen, die deutsche Nationalhymne singen und eine Abschiedsrede halten. Nachdem dies geschafft war, machten wir, 5 Deutsche und 10 Amerikaner, auf zum Opossum-Bashing, dabei werden Opossums mit Baseballschlägern getötet. Zum Glück haben wir keins gefunden. Am nächsten Tag war morgens ein kleiner Fishing Trip und eine große Paintballschlacht, Deutsche vs. Amerikaner, geplant. Diese Aktivitäten mussten aufgrund des schlechten Wetters abgesagt werden. Daraufhin spielten wir noch den ganzen Tag Poker, gingen am Abend noch auf die letzte Party, verabschiedeten uns von allen und legten uns das letzte mal in den USA schlafen. Am Samstag den 7.4. 2007 machten wir uns auf den Weg nach Hause. 5.5 Stunden Busfahrt und 10 Stunden Flug lagen noch vor uns. So kamen wir um Halb Zehn morgens am 8.4.2007 in Kelheim an.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Stefan6 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Der Drill meines Lebens#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

@ stefan:
Hier direkt einstellen, sonst giltets nich!!


----------



## andre23 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

@thomas,

fall´s, hætte, wenn und aber.....

ich mache mal mit:q....habe ich die selben ansprueche und gewinnmøglichkeiten aus dem ausland?.....#h|kopfkrat

....zur not kenne ich eine adresse in deutschland|rolleyes


----------



## andre23 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

....und ist ein lustiges video auch erlaubt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



> habe ich die selben ansprueche und gewinnmøglichkeiten aus dem ausland?.....


Gute Frage, muss ich auch erst nachfragen, denke aber schon....

Keine Videos, schon tippen und Bild.


----------



## bike44rot (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Das erste Mal...*
*... mit der „Jerke“!*

neu gekauft, Videos studiert um den Führungsstiel zu begreifen. Kurzes Trockentraining am Bootsliegeplatz, stolz wie Oskar mit der Multi werfen zu können, raus auf den See.

„Stellen sie sich etwas höher...“ hatte der Mann aus dem Film gesagt. Ich also rauf auf die Sitzbank und los.

Prima diese Angelart, im Video hatte es ständig gebissen, und bei mir??? Zeit sich umzuschauen was die Kollegen so machen. 

Biss – Anschlag – Gleichgewichtsverlust – einige komische Ausgleichsbewegungen - ....

Endlich ein Drill mit fairen Voraussetzungen. 

Minuten später ich triefnass zurück im Boot – mein Gegner, ein gigantischer Hecht von ca. 30cm, neben mir auf dem Bootsboden – das Publikum ... insgesamt fünf Boote waren mir zu Hilfe geeilt - ...bog sich vor lachen.

Bilder Fehlanzeige – Kamera nass – Handy nass – usw.  

Wochen später – mein gekränkter Stolz war verflogen – die „Jerke“ durfte wieder mit an den See – geht doch, auch ohne nasse Klamotten kann man fangen.






#h Thomas


----------



## flori66 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Glück oder können?

*Ist gar nicht lange her. Ich wollt mich mit nem Kumpel an der Oder treffen um etwas auf zander zu gufinieren g). Treffen wollten wir uns an der Brücke und wollten dann etwas weiter ziehen.
Als ich ankam war mein Kumpel schon seit 5min da und wollt eigentlich nur mal so 2-3 Würfe machen um nicht so gelangweilt auszusehen. Und was passiert? Beim 2. Wurf gleich ein schöner 55er Zander.
Ich natürlich auch runter zur Brücke um auch so 4-5 Würfe zu machen. 20m weiter weg stand ein vater mit seinem Sohn schon seit frühs und auch mit Gufi unterwegs, aber nichts...keinen Biss...keinen Fisch.
Also haben se schon nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass mein Kumpel mitn 2. Wurf gleich einen überlisten konnte.

Nun gut, ich meine Rute fertig gemacht und schnell ein paar Würfe...und es kommt wie es kommen musste: beim 2. Wurf gleich ein schöner 54er zander.
Papa und Sohn haben nicht schlecht gestaunt, und natürlich gleich unsere Methode (Faulenzer) nachgemacht.

Als wir dann abends los sind noch ein kleine Schwatz mit den beiden gehalten und festgestellt, dass es bei meinem Kumpel und mir heut Abend Zander zu essen gibt, und bei den beiden wahrscheinlich Stulle mit Brot


Und hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Vor einiger Zeit war ich an einem Sonntag Mittag im November am Baggersee Dö um nach dem Hochwasser ein bischen mit PB-Attractoren auf Zander zu fischen. Bis auf zwei zaghafte Anfasser, die sich an der VHF nur als leichte "Tocks" ankündigten, war auf die Stachelritter nichts los. Dropshotten mit der anderen Rute brachte auch keinen Fisch....

Als ich gegen 13.15 noch ein paar letzte Würfe machen wollte, geschah es mal wieder: Wurf Richtung Seemitte - "TOCK" - ******* Hänger... nochmal mit der VHF dagegengeklopft.... und ab geht die Post!!! Meter um Meter 0,13 Schnur werden von der Branzino gerissen, nach ca. 50m der erste Stopp. Der Gedanke an einen Waller war sofort da.... Ich habe den Fisch dann mit der VHF 75 richtig hart rangenommen - war übrigens der erste Fisch auf der Rute!!! Die Fluchten habe ich mit zusätzlichem Fingerdruck auf die Spule stark abgebremst - Da musste das Gerät alles geben!!!

Nach ca. 15 Minuten kam eine Anglerkollegin, die den Fisch dann nach weiteren 5 min beim ersten Versuch sicher keschern konnte (Danke Connie!!!)

Jetzt kam das große Staunen: der vermeintliche Waller entpuppte sich als riesiger Marmorkarpfen mit einer Länge von 125 cm und einem Gewicht von ca. 28kg (56 Pfund) (Leider ging die Waage nur bis 28kg - aber sie pendelte sich dort etwa ein)

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img129.*ih.us/img129/8185/kopievondsc02306jp5.jpg[/URL]



[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img521.*ih.us/img521/2172/kopievondsc02315aa7.jpg[/URL]


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img521.*ih.us/img521/8279/kopievondsc02320fb2.jpg[/URL]



[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img521.*ih.us/img521/4035/kopievondsc02332oq9.jpg[/URL]​

Ich versteh das nicht, die sagen immer, dass mir die Fische nachlaufen würden|kopfkrat:m:m

Schönen Sonntag noch#h

Martin#h


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

_*Der unvergessene Rapfenfang!!!*_

Ein Kollege und ich wollten nur mal kurz zum RHK ein bißchen abspannen und ein paar Barsche verhaften..... die Barsche wollten aber nicht so richtig wir konnten nur ein paar kleine Fangen!
An einer neuen Stelle angekommen erinnerte ich mich das mein Bruder dort vor einigen Tagen ein Rapfen gefangen hat also montierte ich mein Selbstgebauten Weitwurf-Spinner.... nach einigen Würfen meinte ich zu meinem Kollegen das ich noch ein Wurf mache und dann den Köder wechsel daraufhin hab ich den Spinner mit aller Kraft Rauskatapultiert so ca 65m.Ich holte den Spinner schnell an der Oberfläche ein un dann ist es auch schon passiert ein Hammer häftiger Ruck in der Rute, die Bremse am summen und mein Puls auf 999.
Ich dachte mir was ist das denn für ein Fisch kaum Gedacht sprang der Rapfen  bestimmt 1 Meter aus dem Wasser.Zum Glück hatte ich genug schnur auf der Rolle weil er ca 50m weit draußen gebissen hat, nach ca 10 Minuten  Hat der Rapfen endlich aufgegeben und ich konnte ihn sicher landen.

Das Foto ist auf der Titelseite"Fangmeldung Rapfen" weiß nicht wie ich das hier heinkriege!?#q

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle#h


----------



## Buko74 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Und so kam ich zum Angeln.*
Eigentlich wollten wir in Norwegen ja nur unsere Ruhe haben und hatten uns dazu ein nettes Häuschen am Fjord gemietet.
Ein Kollege lieh mir eine Angel, dass war eine leichte Matchrute. Also gar nicht das, was man in Norwegen braucht. 
Aber da ich eh noch nie eine Angel in der Hand hatte und keine Ahnung hatte, nahm ich das Ding und ein paar Spinner mit. 
Dort angekommen hielt ich die Spinner dann vom Steg ins Wasser, aber außer neugirig schauenden kleinen Fischen passierte nichts. Über Tage... 
Irgendwann hab ich mal eine Garnele an den Haken gemacht und konnte einen Minibarsch rausholen. Echt deprimierend, aber die Stille und die Natur hab ich genossen.
Irgendwann bekam dann unser Nachbar (passionierter Norwegenangler der jeden Tag mit dem Boot draußen war) Mitleid und nahm mich mit. Gab mir ein Rute und zeigte mir wie es geht. Aber der Erfolg blieb immer noch aus.
Am vorletzten Tag dann. Peng! Ein Biss in etwa 80m Tiefe und mein erster vernünftiger Fisch!! Ein Leng der uns alle satt machte.
Da hatte ich Blut geleckt.
Zuhause dann sofort nach dem nächsten Angelkurs und Fischereiprüfung geguckt und jetzt bin ich fast jedes Wochenende am Wasser und Erfolge stellen sich inzwischen auch ein.

Buko

Habe gerade versucht ein Bild anzuhängen, krieg ich aber nicht hin.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ok, jetzt meine, ich will endlich auch mal was gewinnen. Hab noch nie was gewonnen heul, heul. Ok, bin nicht so gut im Schreiben, aber versuchs jetzt trotzdem mal.

An einem Tag im August, es war schönes Wetter, kaum Wolken und sau heiß, da ich schon seit 2Tagen(ja ich habe so lange ohne Angeln überlebt) bin ich wieder mit meinem Boot auf den Ammersee zum Schleppen gefahren. Als ich schon fast 3 Stunden erfolglos geschleppt hab, wollte ich nun zu einer Stelle fahren um dort zu ankern, und ein bisschen zu Spinnfischen. Als cirka 700 Meter vor meiner geplanten Ankerstelle sich die Rute bog und die Bremse sich fast überschlug dachte ich zuerst F+ck schon wieder ein hänger. Also erstmal zweite Rute eingeholt und an zweite in die hand genommen. Nix rürte sich. Dann bin ich n bisschen hingepaddelt und geschaut, ob sich der hänger schon lösen lässt. Hmm Merkwürdig, hat da nicht was an der Angel geschlagen?? Nein, unmöglich, wahrscheinlich hat da nur ein Ast, in dem ich glaubt zu hängen, nachgegeben. Ich wollte gerade die Schnur abreißen, als sich plötzlich die Rolle wieder überschlug und erst da merkete ich, dass ich was kapitales dran hatte. Nachdem ich nur Mühsam Meter für Meter Schnur gewinnen konnte, bin ich schon fast über den halben See getrieben. Doch letzendlich lag zum Schluss ein 12Pfund Schied in meinme viel zu kleinen Kescher. Und mit einbruch der dämmerung, bin ich schließlich zurück gerudert. Man war das ein geiler Sonnenuntergang.

Ich weiß, ich kann nicht gut schreiben. Bild vom Schied hab ich leider auch keins, aber dafür vom Sonnenuntergang.

Ps: klickt auf http://ammersee-angler.chapso.de/ da gibts auch noch n paar geile Bilder





Ich hoffe ich gewinne lol.


----------



## lootock (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Irgendwann diesen Sommer*
Samstag gegen 18:00 war ich an der Nidder, eine gute Gelegenheit meine neue Feederrute zu testen (4,90m 200gr Wurfgewicht nett ich komme teilweise fast ans andere Ufer ohne auszuwerfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 
also die große und die leichte Feederrute rein und ein interessantes Spiel began. 

Zuppler, starker Zuppler, Anschlag, nichts, Wurm unberührt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also Rute wieder rein. 
Zuppler, stärkerer Zuppler, Anschlag, wieder nichts, Wurm unberührt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






also Rute wieder rein. 
Zuppler, stärkerer Zuppler, abzieher der Schnur, Anschlag, schon wieder nichts, Wurm unberührt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









also Rute wieder rein. 

Das setzte sich rund 2 Std. fort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dann konnte ich endlich den Übeltäter (Rotauge) verhaften und standrechtlicher Kurzverhandlung hinrichten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danach tat sich erstmal bis 22:00 nichts. 

Um kurz nach 22:00 Uhr ein heftiger Anbiss auf der neuen Feederrute. 
Anschlag, Mist er hat sich ins Kraut gewurstelt. Also Zug auf die Rute da lässt das Vieh schlagartig los. Mir kommt ein etwa 50cm langer Aal entgegen geflogen, *(Ich wusste garnicht das es in der Nidder auch fliegende Aale gibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )* vieleicht doch etwas überdimensioniert für die Nidder. Jedenfalls klatscht das Vieh vor mir an die Uferböschung und die Schnur reißt, Weg isser kann man nix machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Da bewegt sich als das Kraut am Ufer (das vorfach hatte sich im Gras verheddert) ich auf den Bauch, das Kraut durchwühlt und den Aal am Vorfach rausgezerrt. Leider hakte er sich als er fast an Land war ab und er war endgültig weg. 
Hatte sich wohl alles gegen mich verschworen am Samstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da sich danach nichts mehr tat bin ich um 24:00 heim. 

Immerhin ein interessantes Wochenende, *"Fliegende Aale" *hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Fischakeenig (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Neuanfang*
Da ich nach 15 Jahren Abstinenz erst diesen Sommer wieder das Angeln angefangen habe, mußte ich natürlich erst meine Ausrüstung wieder auf Vordermann bringen.
Also, ich durch sämtliche Angelläden - mir neue Schnüre auf meine Rollen aufspulen lassen, dann noch 2 neue Spinnruten mitsamt Rollen n Haufen Kleinkrams und dann ab an die Regnitz (muß dazusagen, daß ich erst vor kurzem nach Franken gezogen bin und die Gewässer hier noch gar nicht kannte)#c. Nun saß ich da, das erste mal mit geflochtener Schnur und nem No-Knot (vor 15 Jahren waren geflochtene Schnüre noch kaum bekannt) - hmmm - wie ging das schon wieder? der im Angelladen hats mir doch gezeigt|kopfkrat??? Nach zwei Versuchen fiels mir auch wieder ein und konnte dann auch gleich mit meinen neuen Ruten und Rollen loslegen. Vorfach dran, Gummifisch dran und Wurf - shit - Perrücke. okay dacht ich mir, legst erst mal die Karpfenrute auf Grund und machst dann in Ruhe die Perücke raus. Gesagt getan Karpfenrute mit Frolic und 100gr Strömungsblei ausgeworfen, Schleuder zum Anfüttern raus. Aber - äh - wo war meine Montage;+??? ca. 70m den Fluß runter - trotz soviel Blei??? Dann aber hielt die Montage. Bissanzeiger meiner alten El-Bas eingeschaltet und mich über die Perücke hergemacht. Kaum gesessen, schon der erste Piepser - das Ding ging ab wie Hölle. Nach nem 5 minütigen Drill hatt ich dann auch schon den ersten 5 Pfünder an Land (5 Pfund Treibholz *grrrr*):c. Also wieder rein damit und weiter Perücke zupfen. Dann gleich wieder n Piepsen, wahrscheinlich wieder Treibholz, ließ sich ohne Gegenwehr bis an den Rand ziehen. Aber was war das? N Fisch - Juhuu#v!!! Kescher raus, Fisch raus - War n Graser mit 45cm - Schonmaß laut Tageskarte 50cm - also vorsichtig abgehakt und wieder eingesetzt den Kollegen. Dann den ganzen Tag ausser Treibholz, Perrücken, mehrerer Hänger mit den Spinnruten, ausser verlorenem Gummifisch (Stahlvorfach riss, aber mein no-knot hat gehalten  ) und nem Stück Autoreifen - absolut nichts mehr.
Als ich dann gegen Abend so langsam Feierabend machte und meine Spinnruten sowie mein anderes Zeugs einpackte, wieder mein Bissanzeiger - jaja is ja gut zum 100sten mal Treibholz. Weiter meine Sachen eingepackt. Nachdem dann die Spule immer dünner wurde, dacht ich mir "etz mußt den Baum doch mal rausholen bevor die Schnur zu Ende is". Nach nem Anstrengenden Kampf Gegen die Strömumng merkte ich Plötzlich, daß der "BAUM" auf einmal gegen die Strömung schwamm??? Wird doch nicht doch noch n Fisch sein??? Nach nem kurzen Drill hatte ich den Burschen auf ca. 10 Meter da. Wow n schöner Spiegler ca. 10 Pfund dacht ich mir :kund freute mich unheimlich, daß ich doch noch n Abendessen mitnehmen kann :q. Doch plötzlich schwamm der kleine an den Rand in ein kleines Schilffeld und schüttelte sich darin so sehr, daß er die Schnur abriss und er davon schwamm#q. Ich war so stinksauer, daß ich, als ich zuhause ankam und mir n fröhlich pfeiffender Radler entegenkam, mich total zusammenreisen mußte, den Typen nicht vom Fahrrad zu ziehen|gr:. Wie konnte der auch so fröhlich sein, wenn ich grad so sauer war |evil:.
Nichts desdotrotz wars eigentlich n schöner Angeltag ohne Langeweile, draussen in der Natur. Auch wenn ich als Schneider heingekommen war und der Radler eigentlich gar nix dafür konnte |rolleyes.

Gruß aus Oberfranken
Fischakeenig


----------



## drunterunddryba (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Na, dann will ich auch einmal etwas aus der Vergangenheit berichten.

Wir schreiben den 02.Okrober 2005 und befinden uns im Süd-Westen Norwegens auf der Insel Karmoy. Da das Wetter uns nicht so richtig gesinnt war, beschlossen wir uns im geschützten Wasser den Fischen nach zu stellen. 
Also bei wechselnder Drift und auch starken Winden hatten wir schon seid geraumer Zeit versucht einen besseren Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. Dieses schien uns an diesem Tage aber leider nicht zu gelingen. Aus Verzweiflung fing unser Norgeneuling Thomas an, seine Montage zu einem Tannenbaum um zu dekorieren. Und was geschah, er hatte einen hammerharten Biss. Der Drill zog sich aber immer mehr in die Länge und so ging es immer hin und her. Schnurr rauf auf die Rolle, Schnurr runter von der Rolle!
Irgendwann kam uns die Sache aber dann doch ein wenig seltsam vor|kopfkrat, denn unser Boot bewegte sich mal mit der Drift und dann wieder in Entgegengesetzter Richtung und nach langem Tauziehen kam dann der erhoffte Fang an die Oberfläche. Nur es war kein Fisch! Der vermeidliche Fisch, muss sich gleich nach dem ersten Tauziehen eine gute Deckung gesucht haben und anstatt seiner ein schönes Stück Tau ans andere Ende gehängt haben.

Soviel zum Fang eines vermeintlich stattlichen Fisches.|supergri


----------



## Neckar-HN (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Ein traumhafter Tag*

Heute konnte mich nichts halten, ich musste einfach an den Neckar. Also rein ins Auto und an meinen alten Stammplatz. Ruten raus, gefrorenen Köfi mit Schwimmkörper im Bauch ran, und erst mal auf Schwimmfähigkeit geprüft. Und dann geschah, was ich selbst beim schreiben kaum glauben kann. Ich hielt den Köfi ins Wasser, zirka 1, 50 m vom Ufer weg, dann sah ich nur noch eine Riesen Bugwelle und im gleichen Moment dachte ich, mir reißt es die Rute aus der Hand. Die Bremse surrte sofort los und ich musste die Rute richtig festhalten damit sie mir nicht wirklich aus der Hand gerissen wurde. Ich lockerte die Bremse etwas damit der Bursche besser abziehen konnte. Plötzlich Stop, nichts ging mehr. Ich machte den Bügel auf und wartete. Nach etwa 1 Minute ging es wieder los. Bremse kurz fester gestellt, Bügel zu und dann, Anhieb. Sofort stieß ich auf heftige Gegenwehr. Dann kam ein ganz fantastischer Drill, nach Ca 30 Minuten konnte ich einen Hecht, mit sage und schreibe, 1,28 m landen. Am Ufer habe ich ihn dann abgehakt und mir dabei wohl in den Finger gestochen, wovon ich dann auch gleich auf gewacht bin. Ich schaute mich erst mal um, wo ich bin und dachte und nun aber schnell ans Wasser. Also schnell einen Kaffee und ab an Neckar. Was dann folgte war eine einzige Pleite und dieser Tag wird schnell vergessen sein, aber den Traum werde ich wohl nicht so schnell vergessen können.

Gruß, Dieter *#6*

*



*


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*mein erster Rapfen ("gepoppt")*

...irgendwann im Angelladen: Ich steh´ wieder mal vor der erschlagenden Auswahl von Wobblern - na ja, n bissl Cash in dä Täsch - da kann man mal wieder einen kaufen... wat is dat? Popper? Was haben die sich denn da wieder einfallen lassen? Kann doch nicht funktioneren. Naaa gut, man muss ja von jeder Art einen haben, also damit an die Kasse.

Ca. zwei Jahre später (dieses Jahr im Oktober): Ich wieder mal abgenervt von der Arbeit gekommen - es ist noch früh am Nachmittag - ab an´s Wasser! Schnell noch den Neffen angerufen, begeisterte Zustimmung. kommt mit.

Ab an den Hafen. Stolz präsentiert man die inzwischen stattlich angewachsene Wobblersammlung. Der erste kommt an die Schnur - los geht´s ... nach gut einer Stunde und einigen Wobbler- und Standortwechseln: kein Biss - nix! Es wird langsam kalt und dunkel. Ich sag zu meinem Neffen: So, jetzt zeig ich Dir noch hier dieses verrückte Teil, habe echt keine Ahnung, warum ich den gekauft habe. Soll so über die Wasseroberfläche hüppen. Schwachsinn, da beisst doch nix drauf.
Gesagt und ran an die Kordel. Einwurf - zweimal an der Rute gezupft - PLATSCH! Wir beide gucken und ungläubig an - war dat n Fisch? Wobbler ist nicht mehr zu sehen... Anschlag - Einkurbeln. Kann nichts dolles sein, kein Kampf, kein Schlagen, nichts. Ich sach: kannst den Kescher wieder weglegen, dat is nix!
Auf den letzten zwei Metern regt sich dann doch was. Das blöde Tier ist direkt auf uns zugeschwommen und wurde erst wild, als das Ufer immer näher kam! Kescher wieder ins Wasser - verhaftet!
Zugegeben: ist kein Riese (42 cm), aber für mich der erste Rapfen und dann noch mim Popper klargemacht! Wir haben uns den ganzen Abend noch gut drüber amüsiert.#6


#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
P.S.:
_*Gestern (also am 06.12.07) ist die Mitchell Gold von *__*http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/691/539/*__* angekommen!*_
|director:Ein überdickes Dankeschön an´s Anglerboard und an Pure Fishing!
Thanx a lot!!!#g


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Zehn Minuten nachdem ich bei uns auf dem Campingplatz eintraf, saß ich auch schon im Boot und fuhr zu meiner Schlepproute.
Gegen 21:30 Uhr war dann auch der erste Hecht des Wochenende an Board. Ein Winzling von 47 cm. 




Am nächsten morgen war ich dann zusammen mit Angelkumpel Jürgen um 7: 00 Uhr auf dem Wasser. Ich hatte einen Fehlbiss, und Jürgen verlor einen Hecht von einem knappen Meter kurz vorm Boot.
Auf dem Rückweg trafen wir noch Matze und Andre die mehr Erfolg als wir hatten.
Matze hatte einen schönen Zander von 70 cm gefangen.




Auf meiner abendlichen Schlepptour klappte es dann auch bei mir. Allerdings war mein Zander nur 47 cm, aber gefreut habe ich mich trotzdem.




Am nächsten Morgen fast das gleiche Spiel, ich holte Jürgen ab, und er verlor wieder einen Hecht (diesmal knapp 90 cm).
Der Unterschied war nur, das ich wenigstens einen Motivations- Hecht von 53 cm fing.
Sollte dies das Wochenende der kleinen Fische werden?




Am nächsten Morgen, ich war gerade auf dem Boot, bekam ich von Andre eine sms, dass er gerade einen Zander gefangen hat.
Na das werden wir wohl ja auch noch hinkriegen.
Und tatsächlich, kurze Zeit später ein Biss. Da zog aber mächtig einer an der anderen Seite, und dann diese mächtigen Schläge in der Rute. Kopfstösse, ein Zander. Als er nach oben kam freute ich mich schon mächtig, allerdings zu früh. Eine Rolle, und weg war er. So ein Mist, der hatte gute 80 cm.
Vormittags tat sich dann gar nichts mehr. 
Ich fuhr dann abends noch mal mit Campingnachbar Michael los. 
Um 20:30 dann auch ein Biss, aber ein Zander war das nicht......




Es war ein Hecht von genau 111cm.








Da hatte sich den ganzen Tag nichts fangen dann doch noch gelohnt.
Am nächsten Tag endete dann auch das Wochenende wie es angefangen hat: Klein.




Das war dann auch der Abschluss Hecht für dieses Wochenende.​


----------



## Bushmaster3k (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

meine lustigste angelgeschichte liegt schon 3 jahre zurück.ich war wieder einmal mit meinem kumpel an einem unserer kleinen seen zum nachtangeln.es war september und wir wollten eigentlich hecht oder zander fangen oder vielleicht eine schöne herbstforelle.um 18uhr am wasser angekommen war alles schnell aufgebaut und die ruten im wasser.als sich bis 23uhr noch nichts getan hatte baute ich eine meiner ruten um auf pose und wurm um das spektrum der vielleicht zu fangenden fische zu erweitern.da man bei uns mit wurm eigentlich fast alles fangen kann aal,brassen,rotaugen und federn,forellen,welse,karpfen,schleien und schöne barsche.um 0uhr verzogen wir uns dann doch unter den schirm rauchten die ein oder andere hielten uns wach.um ca 1.45uhr dann aufeinmal ein geräusch direkt vor uns sprang ein 86cm langer stör aus dem wasser direkt neben meine knicklichtpose die dann auch verschwand.superaufgeregt lief ich zu meiner rute und schlug an, jawoll hängt und was für einer dachte ich mir.mein kumpel hatte nämlich einige wochen zuvor einen stör von 1.08m verhaften können.nach 10minuten drill konnte mein kumpel den fisch endlich keschern.danach muste ich mit bedauern feststellen das der fisch gar kein riese seiner art sondern nur unglücklich in der schnur verfangen war und deswegen so schwer zu drillen.habe ich quer zum ufer reingeholt,unter heftiger gegenwehr wohl gemerkt.aber ich muss sagen ich habe mich trotzdem sehr gefreut,und wer 3cm neben meine knicklichtpose springt weil er uns veräppeln will und sich dann selber in der schnur fängt der is auch selber schuld.nein quatsch da is nichts dran zu rütteln mindestmaß für stör ist bei uns 70cm und mit 86cm hatte der kolege schon ne fahrkarte auf meinen grill gelöst.hab den fisch einfach mal als ausgleich für die unzähligen im drill ausgezlitzten fische angesehen und muss sagen er hat mir und 3 kumpels von mir auch vorzüglich geschmekt. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=72128&stc=1&d=1197013195 das isser der kamerad zinnsoldat(natürlich nur auf dem ersten bild)


----------



## Bushmaster3k (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich die bilder so reinstellen kann wie tommy engel hier über mir ? sieht einfach besser aus


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich die bilder so reinstellen kann wie tommy engel hier über mir ? sieht einfach besser aus


Webspace anlegen, Bilder draufschieben, und darauf verweisen...


----------



## Bushmaster3k (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Danke Tommy 


und nen schönen Gruß zurück #:


----------



## taupo_tiger (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Das Ende einer Angelerlaubnis*

Als Enkel des herrschaftlichen Berufsjägers hatte ich in meiner Schulzeit Erlaubnis, im herrschaftlichen Schloßteich auf Karpfen zu angeln.
Einzige Bedingung war, daß Herr Baron nebst Familie auf keinen Fall gestört werden durften.

Da das Schloß genau in der Mitte des ringförmigen Teichs lag, wurde meine Angelzeit daher in die Nacht verlegt. So verbrachte ich als 16 jähriger einen Sommer lang etliche Nächte mit dem Fang von Karpfen. 
Die Fische waren alle vom gleichen Jahrgang – der Teich wurde nicht bewirtschafet- so etwa 60 bis 65 cm lang und wurden sämtlich wieder zurückgesetzt.
Das Gerät bestand aus kräftiger Rute, Cardinal und einem grossen Einfachhaken, beködert mit golfballgroßem Semmelteig ohne jede weitere Beschwerung.
Nach dem Auswerfen kam ein Stanniolpapier vor die Rutenspitze, um den Anbiss sehen zu können.
Das lief so lange toll, bis ich auf die Idee kam, statt der Cardinal meine nagelneue Ambassadeur 5600 CA zu montieren.
Nach etwa 2 Karpfen mit kurzen Würfen zog ich etwas mehr durch, um hinter dem durch Drill vergrämten Gebiet zu landen.
Nach etwa 10 Minuten setzte sich mein Stanniolpapier in Bewegung.
Eigenartig – nach dem Anhieb spürte ich Widerstand, aber nach oben und nicht nach unten.
Einen Herzschlag später sah ich einen hellen Blitz und dann nichts mehr – der Widerstand war ebenfalls erloschen.

Die morgendliche Kontrolle des Bautrupps der E Werke ergab, dass ich die Zuleitung zum Schloss überworfen hatte und das Gewicht des Karpfens die linke Phase zur rechten Phase........

Schloss E. hatte zwei Tage keinen Strom und ich hatte kein Fischwasser mehr.

*Die Moral von der Geschicht: Montiere nie eine Ambassadeur, wenn du nicht siehst wie weit sie wirft.*

Da ich 1980 noch keine Digitalkamera besaß, ist untenstehendes Foto nachgestellt.


*Schloß E. in Niederösterreich nach meinem Karpfendrill:*


----------



## Master Hecht (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

mist ich sollte mal fotogrphieren wenn mir was komisches beim angeln passiert, naja egal ich erzähles trotzdem mal auch wenn ich dann nichts gewinnen kann. Also am 11.06.07 war ich mit meinem bekannten ab verienssee und wir waren auf forellen aus, mein bekannter find dann auch eine Forelle, nur bei mir wollte einfach nichts beissen. Was dann auch noch zu meine glück passte, warf ich die gesamte montage über einen hohen baum drüber, mein köder landete aber im wasser. Als ich versuchte die schnur aus dem baum zu lösen dabei zerlegte ich dann auch noch meine rute in vier teile doch dann ich konnte es nicht glauben verschwand meine wasserkugel und wenig später sprang eine dicke lachsforelle aus dem wasser, ich dachte nur das gibt es doch gar nicht, und ich frage mich nun wie ich sie landen sollte, da meine gesame schnur ja durch den baum hing, also entschloss ich mich schweren herzens in unseren see zu gehen, mir die schnur zu greifen und die forelle darüber auszudrillen. als ich dann samt der Forelle an land war bemerkte ich das sich die forelle nur in meiner schnur verfangen hatte, also hab ich sie danach auch wieder zurück gesetzt, da ich sie ja gar nicht gehakt hatte und sie auch nicht verletzt war. so das war dann mal mein erlebnis.


----------



## Lippfisch 2007 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Mein kuriosistetes Angelerlebnis 2007
Auch im Jahr 2007 sind wir wieder zum Angeln nach Norwegen gefahren - wir waren am Hardanger Fjord bei Husnes. Doch diesmal war alles anders.
Wir sind das erste Mal im September gefahren (sonst immer im Juni),das Wetter war windig und regnerisch was wir ja aber auch wussten. Deshalb nutzten wir jeden sonnigen Tag zum Angeln.
Die ersten Tage war unser Angelerfolg sehr bescheiden - nach zwei Stunden angeln - immer nur ein oder zwei mittelmäßige Pollack.
Deshalb beschlossen wir an einem Nachmittag unseren Enkel Julian (2,5 Jahre alt) mit ins Boot zum angeln zu nehmen.
Es kam uns die Idee, eine Eisangel mit einem kleinen roten Gummifisch für Julian vorzubereiten.
Julian hatte viel Freude mit seinem Papa zusammen einen kleinen Wettbewerb gegen den Opa zu bestreiten.
Der Opa mit einer Abu Garcia SEVEN Angel und Bergmann Pilker gegen Julian mit Eisangel und einem roten Gummifisch am Haken - da steht ja wohl schon fest, wer Sieger wird.
Nachdem wir etwa 50 Meter vom Ufer raus gefahren waren wurden die Angeln in Stellung gebracht.
Etwa nach 15 Minuten war der erste Anbiss an der Eisangel zuvermelden - das war ein Schreck für Julian! Ein 15 minütiger Drill von Papa und Julian brachte dann einen 90 cm Pollack ins Boot. Da wiederholte sich nach etwa 20 Minuten noch einmal.
Aber oh Schreck - der Opa holte in dieser Zeit nur einen kunterbunten Lippfisch  aus dem Wasser,
 somit hatte Julian den kleinen Wettbewerb gewonnen, was am Abend mit einer kleinen Preivergabe abgeschlossen wurde.
Die nächsten Tage wurde nur noch mit  roten Gummifischen geangelt und der Erfolg stellte sich sofort ein - Pollack im Minutentakt!!!
Opa wurde mit dem Titel Lippfisch 2007 ausgezeichnet und darf sich ab sofort so nennen!
Fazit: Auch ein Anfänger kann den Sieg erringen.
Mit der Ausbildung des Nachwuchses kann man nicht früh genug beginnen.


Lippfisch 2007.


----------



## aalhunter.007 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Der Aal am Gummifisch*
Es sollte vom Wetter her ein sehr schöner Tag werden. Es war der 25. August 2005.
Morgens um 04:00 Uhr riss der Wecker mich aus den tiefsten Träumen. In aller Ruhe trank ich eine Tasse Kaffee machte die Thermosflasche mit Kaffee fertig und schmierte mir noch ein paar Wurstbrote für den Angeltag.
Mit dem Auto machte ich mich um 05:00 Uhr auf den Weg zum Schrebergarten. Mein Schrebergarten liegt direkt am Stadtrand von Stade an der Schwinge. Den 12 Volt-Außenborder montierte ich ans Eisenboot. Die beiden 12 Volt Batterien waren auch schnell ins Boot gebracht. 
Dann ging es daran das Angelgerät ins Boot zu packen. Ich packte eine Rute mit Gummifisch, zwei Angelruten für die Köderfischangelei, den Kescher, einen Kasten mit Angelutensilien und ein kleines Paddel ins Boot. Köderfische entnahm ich der Waschmaschinentrommel und tat sie in einen Köderfischeimer. Den Köderfischeimer und einen Klappstuhl packte ich dann noch mit ins Boot. Zum guten Schluss noch den Rucksack und einen kleinen Klappanker. 
Mit großen Erwartungen ging die Bootsfahrt los. Ich fuhr Flußaufwärts. Mein Ziel war der „Thuner Wald“. Das ist ein kleines Pappelwäldchen direkt an der Schwinge. Bei normaler Fahrt benötige ich 1 Stunde 20 Minuten um dorthin zu kommen. 
Aber nach kurzer Fahrt machte ich die Angel mit dem Gummifisch klar, um den Gummifisch zu schleppen. Bei dieser Angelei fahre ich nur im ersten Gang. Es ging vorbei am Anglerheim des SAV – Stade. Dann kam die Strecke am Bahndamm lang bis zur Brücke der Bundesstraße 73. Auf diesem Flussabschnitt habe ich schon einige Zander und Hechte mit dem geschleppten Gummifisch gefangen. Aber heute interessierte sich kein Räuber für den rotgelben Köder. 
Hinter der Brücke verläuft die Schwinge sehr kurvenreich und auf der linken Flussseite säumen sehr alte und hohe Pappeln das Ufer auf einer Länge von ca. 1200m. Hier habe ich den Gummifisch nur stellenweise geschleppt, da sehr viele Äste am Gewässergrund liegen. Auch hier hatte ich keinen Anbiß nur ein paar Hänger. 
Um 8:30 Uhr war mein Ziel das „Thuner Wäldchen“ erreicht. An der nächsten Flusskurve wollte ich eigentlich ankern und mit Köderfisch mein Glück versuchen. Ich schleppte aber noch den Gummifisch um diese Kurve und in diesem Moment gab es einen Schlag in die Rute. Ich schlug sofort an und alles ging sehr schnell. Den Außenborder auf Null gestellt, dann bin ich aufgestanden und hatte den Raubfisch im Drill. Dieser Drill war aber ein sehr kurzer Drill. Ich konnte nicht mal sehen ob es ein Hecht oder ein Zander war. Der Fisch schlug drei oder viermal den Kopf hin und her (wohl doch ein Hecht) dann war auf einmal lose in der Schnur und ich wäre bald rückwärts außenbords geflogen. Fluchend und sehr wütend holte ich den Gummifisch ans Boot. Dann habe ich im ersten Moment nicht begriffen was ich jetzt sah und ich hätte gerne mein Gesicht gesehen. Es dauerte einen Augenblick bis ich dann meinen Fotoapparat nahm und das Unglaubliche fotografierte. 
An dem Drilling vom Gummifisch hing ein toter Aal von 36 cm. Ein Hakenschenkel steckte tief im Aalrücken. 
Entweder hatte der Raubfisch diesen Aal im Maul, oder ich habe den toten Aal beim Einholen des Gummifisches gehakt oder, oder, oder,……………. 
Zum Weiterangeln hatte ich keinen Bock mehr also fuhr ich wieder zurück zum Schrebergarten.


----------



## Balticstar (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Der etwas andere Drill*

Wir waren wieder mal unterwegs in den Angelgründen von Norwegen, genauer gesagt im Helgoysund. Wir wollten für den nächsten Tag noch ein paar Köderfische fangen und sind noch mal kurz raus um mit leichtem Gerät unser Glück zu versuchen. Das Echo zeigte uns Fisch an! Also Makrelenvorfach mit leichten Pilker bestückt und runter bei ca. 15 m. Es dauerte nicht lang und die ersten Seelachse zappelten an den Angeln meiner Petrifreunde. Ich noch mal kurz den Pilker gehoben und schon merkte ich „ Ich hänge“, oder doch nicht! Habe ich jetzt den „Stöpsel“ vom Fjord dran?

Noch mal kurz mit aller Kraft Stramm gehalten, da geht was!!  Meine Kumpel gleich „Fisch? oder Was?“. Ich war mir nicht sicher. Ich konnte nicht direkt spüren das da eine Bewegung am Köder war. Doch da, war das ein schlagen? Immer wieder merkte ich ein „Rucken“ in der leichte Rute. Also Drill!! Ich mit voller Kraft, die Bremse etwas stärker gestellt und los. Immer wieder kamen mir Zweifel, dass ist kein Fisch!! Doch da wieder ein „Ruck“ in der Spitze. Meine Angelfreunde sahen das auch und meinte das ist ein „Großer“. Also alle Reserven des Materials mobilisiert und hart am Limit gedrillt. Nach endlichen Minuten konnte ich immer noch nichts „weißes“ sehen. Jetzt muss er doch gleich oben sein? 

Da! rief mein Kumpel, ich sehe was! Und?; „Kein Fisch“ sagte er, was dann? Ein Netz oder so. Nach kurzem kam der vermeidliche Fang zum Vorschein, es war eine „ Alte Reuse bestückt mit Muscheln“. Na super!

Freund Bernd sagte gleich „Die möchte ich haben, zur Deko in meinem Bad“. 
Somit bleibt der „Fang“, wenigstens bei Bernd in Erinnerung.

Leider habe ich vom Fang keine Fotos, aber vom Angeltipp!!


----------



## Anjolus (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Seeskorpion an der Knock*

Ich war am 17.11.07 mal wieder an der Knock Brandungsangeln. Für diejenigen, die den Platz nicht kennen: Er liegt nordwestlich von Emden am Dollart. Normalerweise fahre ich sonst immer bis zum Ende der Straße beim Café Strandlust, stelle mein Auto dort ab und gehe dann am Ufer entlang, bis ich eine geeignete Stelle finde. Da aber zu dieser Zeit die Uferbefestigung dort erneuert wurde, wollte ich einmal kurz vor der Mündung des Knockster Tiefs mein Glück versuchen. Mein Bruder Andreas und mein Vetter Daniel waren auch dabei. 
Zuerst ging es aber erst einmal bei Niedrigwasser zum Strand beim Café Strandlust Wattwürmer graben. Nachdem wir genug gefunden hatten, fuhren wir zu unserer Angestelle und bauten unsere Angeln auf, Wattwürmer an die Haken und raus damit. Das Wetter war sehr angenehm, wir hatten nicht viel Wind und teilweise auch noch Sonnenschein (s. Bild).


So ließ auch der erste Fang nicht lange auf sich warten: Eine Aalmutter! (s. Bild) 


Wir fingen dann noch zwei Miniflundern, von denen eine nicht einmal auf den Haken passte... (s. Bild)


Dann zuckte es mit einem Mal wieder an einer meiner Angelruten. Ich dachte, daß das mit Sicherheit wieder eine Aalmutter sei, doch wie staunte ich, als ich meinen Fang gelandet hatte! Was war das für ein Vieh!? So einen Fisch hatte ich bislang an der Knock noch nicht gesehen. (s. Bild) 


Als ich dann abends im Fischlexikon nachschlug, fand ich heraus, daß es ein Seeskorpion war. 
Leider ging uns an diesem Nachmittag keine Dorsche oder größere Flundern mehr an den Haken. Doch vergessen werde ich diesen Nachmittag nicht so schnell, auch wenn am Ende kein Fisch in der Pfanne lag...

viele Grüße aus Ostfriesland,

Thomas


----------



## Fishing_Girl (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Der erste Drill meines Lebens!*

Tja, dann will ich es auch mal versuchen...
Am 27.04.2007 bestand ich meine Fischerprüfung mit 1 Fehler und war somit stolze Besitzerin eines Fischereischeins! 
Am 30.04.2007 wollte ich dann mit meinem damaligen Freund – nennen wir ihn „A.“ – und einem Bekannten „K“ testen, was ich so gelernt hatte. Bzw. ob ich nun das theroretisch gelernte auch praktisch umsetzen konnte….ich hatte lediglich im zarten Alter von ca. 5 Jahren mal eine Angel in der Hand…aber das war ja nun schon einige Jahre her….
Der erste Angeltag sollte dann via Boot in Angriff genommen werden. Und so schipperten wir den See entlang und kreuz und quer, auf der Suche nach Fischen. A. drückte mir seine 1,80m Felchenrute in die Hand, da ich selbst noch keine Angel besass. Ich probierte verschiedene Gummifische und Spinner aus…auswerfen, einkurbeln….mit der Zeit hatte ich das ganz gut drin, aber fischtechnisch passierte nix. Bei meinen beiden Begleitern allerdings auch nicht – also lags nicht an mir ;-) 
Wir waren schon seit Vormittags auf dem Boot und gegen Nachmittag liess bei mir die Motivation nach und ich machte zwischen den Würfen immer mal wieder ein Päuschen. 
Es war so gegen 18 Uhr, als ich nochmal einen Versuch mit einem Mini-Relax-Kopyto in weiss mit schwarzen Rücken und von knappen 3,5cm Grösse startete. Ich warf in Richtung Steilhangufer, wo viele Äste und Büsche lagen. Irgendwie gabs plötzlich nen kleinen Ruck und dann tat sich nix mehr. Ich zog nochmal fest an der Rute, aber nix….Leicht angenervt meinte ich zu meinem Freund „Du, kannst du mal bitte gucken, ich häng da irgendwo fest“. A. nimmt die Rute in die Hand, als sich diese plötzlich biegt und die Rolle nur noch ein unüberhörbar lautes „Bssssssssssssssssssssss“ von sich gab. A. guckt mich an und brüllt „du hast da nen Fisch dran, scheint was Grosses zu sein“, grinst mich an und drückt mir, verdutzt guckend, die Rute wieder in die Hand. Tja und nun begann der erste Drill meines Lebens. Ich hatte doch eigentlich vor, erstmal einen kleinen Barsch zu fangen, um zu sehen, wie es sich überhaupt anfühlt, wenn man einen Fisch dran hat und nun sowas! A. wies mich an, was ich tun sollte ( das theoretisch Gelernte half mich da so gar nicht weiter und ich hatte Schiss ohne Ende **grins** ) und K. holte sein Handy raus und filmte, was das Zeug gab. Und ich stand da und kämpfte. Der grosse Fisch nahm sich immer mehr Schnur und mehr und mehr. Ich pumpte und kurbelte ihn aber mit der Zeit immer weiter heran. Die Felchenrute war teilweise fast durchgebogen und A. jammerte immer „Die Rute schafft das nie im Leben“. Aber sie schaffte es. Nach unendlichen Minuten ( so kam es mir vor), sah ich dann meinen Fisch endlich auf unser Boot zukommen….ein Hecht!!! DerGummifisch hatte sich sauber in der Seite vom Fischmaul gehakt…Als ich meinen ersten Hecht – meinen allerersten Fisch überhaupt – in den Händen hielt, war ich völlig fertig, aber total stolz und happy *lach * Der Hecht hatte stolze 52 cm! 
Nicht aufregen…ich weiss, der Hecht hatte am 30.04.2007 noch Schonzeit, aber ich hätte ihn eh wieder released ;-) 
Nun war meine Motivation geweckt und ich warf besagte Felchenrute mit einem frischen Gummifisch ( der gleiche wie beim ersten Hecht ) aus. Als es 15 Minuten später erneut in der Rute ruckelte, wusste ich, das ist kein Hänger *grins * A. und K. schauten mich nur mit grossen Augen ungläubig an. 
Der Drill ging von vorn los und diesmal wusste ich, was ich zu tun hatte. Ich drillte meinen 2. Hecht heran und platzte fast vor Stolz! Dieser hatte nun 62 cm! Ich weiss, das waren beide keine Kapitalen, aber für mich der absolute Hammer! 
Mein 2. Hecht war übrigens der Grösste des Tages….und auch dieser durfte in seiner Schonzeit wieder schwimmen.
Diesen Tag werde ich wohl mein Leben lang nicht vergessen…..​


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Um das schöne Wetter auszunutzen hatte ich mir den Freitag freigekommen.
Also bin ich sofort Donnerstag nach der Arbeit los nach Holland.
Und da ich wunderbar durchgekommen bin habe ich es sogar noch auf Wasser geschafft, 
was dann auch gleich mit einem 110 m Hecht belohnt wurde.




Da meine Frau und mein Sohn erst Freitag Nachmittag nachkamen, habe ich natürlich meine 
morgentliche Schlepptour etwas ausgedehnt.
Von 8:00 Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr war ich auf dem Wasser.
Dabei rumgekommen sind dieser 90 cm Hecht,




und noch dieser 57 cm Winzling.




Bis um 14 Uhr habe ich dann erst mal eine kleine Mittagspause eingelegt.
Aber da meine Familie vor 17 Uhr nicht zu erwarten waren, bin ich dann gleich noch mal los.
Und was ich in den folgenden 2 1/2 Stunden erlebt habe, 
ist mir in meiner ganzen Angellaufbahn noch nicht vorgekommen.
In dieser Zeit bekam ich 8 Bisse, von denen ich noch immerhin 5 verwerten konnte.
Es fing an mit einem 70er




...und ging weiter mit einem 89er




...es folgte ein 80er




ein 69er




und ein 73er Hecht.




Das war fast wie stippen, Köder rein Hecht raus.
Einmal bekam ich sogar ein Doppel Biss auf beide Ruten gleichzeitig,
von denen ich allerdings nur einen verwerten konnte.
Da sich die Hechte an diesem Tag wohl satt gefressen hatten, war an den nächsten beiden Tagen nichts los.
Nur dieser 97er ließ sich noch zum Anbiss verleiten.


----------



## DerJörg (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Kurioses Angelerleben

Hier ne Gesichte die voll unglaublich ist.
War mit einen Angelfreund am Feedern als bei Ihm etwas "zupfte" anschlag.
Die Bremse ging beim Drill also Kescher schon mal ins Wasser um den Fisch sicher zu landen.
Doch nach 10 min kam eine volle und verschlossene Flasche im Kescher.
.... der Wirbel hatte sich am Verschuß verhackt.
Das war die Kurioseste sache die ich je erlebt habe.
Die Flasche wurde dann im Weißglascontainer entsorgt.
gruß Jörg




*Glasverpackungen* 
Glas-Einweg-Behälter gehören nach Weiß- Braun- Grünglas getrennt in die Glascontainer.:vik:


----------



## aal60 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*Der Freiluft-Hecht*

Hallo würde mich über die Multi freuen.

Hier meine Geschichte: 
Als Jugendlicher durften wir die Lippe am Mitteldamm im Bereich Hamm-Osten noch befischen. Mittlerweile ist dieser Bereich vollkommen gesperrt und dem Naturschutz überlassen.

Es war im Herbst 1976 und ich suchte die Hotspots auf, um einige Barsche oder evtl. einen Hecht mit dem Blinker zufangen. Nachdem ich 2 oder 3 kleine Barsche mit einem 2er Mepps gefangen hatte, wechselte ich die Stelle und ging zu dem Bootssteg des Ruderclubs. 
Die Wassertiefe betrug an dem Steg ca. 1 bis 1,5m; also tief genug um es mit selbstgebauten Tunkern (Zocker) zu probieren. Mit diesen Exemplaren hatten wir gute Erfolge auf Barsch, Zander und gelegentlich Hecht. 

Nachdem ich 2mal Fischkontakt hatte, aber   ihn nicht haken konnte, hob ich den Tunker ca. 30cm über die Wasseroberfläche  um den Schnurdrall  austrudeln zulassen. 
Der Tunker drehte sich schon einige Sekunden   über der Wasseroberfläche, als von rechts
ein Schatten zuflog, der Tunker sammt Fisch im Wasser verschwand und sich die Rutenspitze durchbog. Der Schreckmoment war entsprechend groß.  Zum Glück war die Rollenbremse passend eingestellt und nach kurzem Drill konnte ich den Hecht landen.

Da er aber dass Mindestmaß nicht erreicht hatte  und ich meinen persönlichen Mass auf
60cm gesetzt habe, schenkte ich ihm selbstverständlich die Freiheit wieder. 
-- Aber in Erinnerung wird mir die Geschichte bleiben.

Leider habe ich kein Foto vom damaligen Hecht und DigiCmas gabs da noch nicht.
Hier sind aber ähnliche Tunker; den Kleinsten hatte ich damals verwendet:

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/1718/cimg3518vu9.jpg


----------



## CS (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Mitte Dezember 2004 flüchtet ich vor der drohenden Hausarbeit an unser Vereinsgewässer den Dorfweiher in Untermembach. Ich hatte so schnell 
als möglich ein paar Sachen im Keller zusammengepackt und war geflüchtet. 
Schlecht vorbereitet und ohne Köderfisch ging es ans Wasser.
Wetter am Wasser : Nieselregen, Kälte u. eisige Windböen
Erst mal ein Köfi musste her !! 
Meine Spinnrute umgebaut, Schwimmer dran ( keinen Wirbel natürlich ) 10er Haken mit 0,20mm Vorfach ( Haken mit Bedacht gewählt ) könnte ja ein Karpfen beißen, 
ein Maiskorn dran und raus damit. An diesem Weiher kann man direkt vom Parkplatz aus fischen. Ich wollte jetzt schnell im Kofferraum meines Auto die Hechtrute montieren. Gedacht getan Köderrute abgelegt, was sich als grobe Fahrlässig herausstellen sollte.
Ich öffnete meinen Kofferraum und begann meine Hechtrute zu montieren als ich auf einmal keinen Schwimmer mehr sah. 
Mein Gedanke war klar " hah ein Köderfisch " Ich lief zu meiner Rute ( eine Autolänge entfernt ) und wollte einen Anhieb setzten. Auf halber Strecke sah ich meine Rute in Richtung Wasser verschwinden !! Mist; doch ein Karpfen !! 
Mit einem beherzten Sprung erreichte ich meine Rute setzte den Anhieb und dann begann der Tanz. 
Nach 45 Minuten sah ich meinen Gegner zum ersten Mal. 
Schock ein Hecht und zwar kein Kleiner !!!! 
Hecht ?? Maiskorn ?? 10er Haken ??
Nach weiteren bangen 25 Minuten konnte ich den Hecht " sicher " landen. 

Länge 105cm mit 8,5kg

Das unglaublich zum Schluss !!
Auf das Maiskorn hatte ein Rotauge gebissen und genau 
diesem Rotauge konnte Esox nicht widerstehen. 

:vik:


----------



## D.K. (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

moien ich bin ein Anfänger mach auch mal mit vielleicht schaf ich es ja 


ASV Löhne 4ever :O


----------



## Fishing_Girl (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hmmmmm, tut sich nicht mehr so viel hier, hm? Sind die Admins noch im Silvesterrausch? |supergri


----------



## Bushmaster3k (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

ne die testen bestimmt erstmal die rolle ausgiebig


----------



## Fishing_Girl (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Haaaaaaach, is dat aufregend..... *grins*


----------



## Bushmaster3k (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## taupo_tiger (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

hallo,

ich gratiniere aal60 aufrichtig und herzlich zum gewinn der goldenen ambassadeur - ehrlich!


ich bin richtig happy, dass ich mir als ambassadeur sammler keine gedanken mehr zu machen brauche, wo ich platz für das röllchen finde 

ich freue mich weiterhin an den ambassadeur, die bis jetzt in meinem kasten lagern und hoffe, dass SIE es gut hat bei ihrem neuen besitzer
#h


----------



## aal60 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Hallo taupo_tiger,

Wie kommst Du darauf dass ich gewonnen haben sollte?  Mir ist von dem Gewinn der Multi noch nichts bekannt.  Oder willst Du mich auf den Arm nehmen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



aal60 schrieb:


> Hallo taupo_tiger,
> 
> Wie kommst Du darauf dass ich gewonnen haben sollte? Mir ist von dem Gewinn der Multi noch nichts bekannt. Oder willst Du mich auf den Arm nehmen?


 

Guckst Du hier:m
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/770/648/

Herzlichen Glückwunsch..|wavey:


----------



## aal60 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Da bin ich aber platt, ---- und freue mich riesig !:vik::vik::vik:

EHRLICH.


----------



## taupo_tiger (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



aal60 schrieb:


> Hallo taupo_tiger,
> 
> Wie kommst Du darauf dass ich gewonnen haben sollte? Mir ist von dem Gewinn der Multi noch nichts bekannt. Oder willst Du mich auf den Arm nehmen?


 

hallo aal60,


ich dachte, du hättest sowieso eine email vom board erhalten


nevertheless.....

congratination nochmal - ich bin dir nix neidig

klar bin ich neidig - abba ich vergönn sie dir trotzdem von herzen *gggggggg*

viele grüsse aus wien

taupo
#h


----------



## Bushmaster3k (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

|schild-g   und viel spass mit der rolle


----------



## Fishing_Girl (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Ich bin ja sooooooooooo traurig - aber dennoch: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Rolle #h


----------



## WhiteWolf (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

sau geil!!!
ALLES GUTE!!!


----------



## aal60 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

*@ALL  Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche von Euch. --- Aber leider ist das "Gute Stück" noch immer nicht eingetroffen ..., obwohl Thomas mehrmals nachgefragt hat.

Es wäre schon schön, einen verbindlichen Termin mitgeteilt zu bekommen.*


----------



## aal60 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



aal60 schrieb:


> *@ALL  Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche von Euch. --- Aber leider ist das "Gute Stück" noch immer nicht eingetroffen ..., obwohl Thomas mehrmals nachgefragt hat.
> 
> Es wäre schon schön, einen verbindlichen Termin mitgeteilt zu bekommen.*



WOW, HEUTE war UPS da - - und die Multi ist endlich angekommen.  Ich freue mich wie ein "Schneekönig" |jump:

Aber seht selbst, ich halte sie in meinen Händen. 

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/7800/abuxe0.jpg

Nun was macht man mit so einer Rolle ?  Angeln oder in die Vitrine?


----------



## Spinner23 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Tolles Teil!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!


----------



## forelle03 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Glückwunsch auch von mir 
Ist ja ein super Schmuckstück was du da in deinen Händen hälst

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal an der Lippe. Ich bin im Angelverein Lippborg.

                                          mfg
                                        Michael 

                                        :vik:


----------



## Fiefie (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

Mein 1. mal (Norwegen) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Wie schon viele Schreiber vor mir, möchte ich nun meinen ersten Norwegenangeltrip darstellen.

  Alles begann am 1.8.2005, als ich zu meinem Geburtstag bekam, an der folgender Zettel hing.

Zu deinem 26. Geburtstag wurdest du von dem Norwegischen Königspaar dazu auserkoren mit der folgenden Bestatzung: Hartmut, Nico, Holger, Dennfried, Maik, Arno & Detlef den Viskje & Bomlöfjord zu befischen und eine genaue Fangstatistik an das Königspaar zusenden.
  Diese ist wichtig, damit Norwegens Fischereiamt über den Fischbestand auf dem neuesten gehalten wird.

  Nach dieser Netten Aufforderung sagte ich für den Norwegenurlaub 2006 zu.

  Es sollte vom 05-09-2006 bis 15-09-2006 nach Ekrene/Sveio an den Viskje und Bomlöfjord gehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Erstmal hieß es die Angelkataloge & das Internet nach Infos studieren.
  Dabei stieß ich auf das NAF welches mir sehr gut weiterhalf. Vielen Dank lieber Members.

Nach einigen Fragen zum Material und zu Ausrüstung, welche schnell und ohne Lateibegriffe (wie in manchem Laden) beantwortet wurden kaufte ich mir meine Ausrüstung.

Zwischen durch ging es mehrmals nach Laboe & Wismar auf Dorsch, wo meine 30 LBS Rute & Multi immer mit mußte. Immer wenn ich genug Dorsche (10-15) hatte packte ich meine Norwegen Rute & Multi aus. Meine Nachbar rechts und links schauten mich immer sehr eigenartig an. Wieso nur? Hm… sitzt meine Mütze nicht richtig oder habe ich meine Stiefel falsch rum an ? Naja egal. Ich wollte halt nur etwas mit der neues Rute und Rolle üben (oder auch spielen), denn bis zu Urlaub waren es ja noch 5-6 Monate und etwas feingefühl kann ja nicht schaden. Natürlich fand ich es super als ich mit meinem Besenstiel und na 40 Multi mit 30 geflochtener auch dann noch Dorsche fing. Also alles richtig gemacht.

  Am Ende jedes Tages streichte ich einen Tag im Kalender ab und sagte zu meiner Frau:
  Soll ich dir mal was sagen? Nur noch 135 Tage bis zum 05.09.2006, nur noch 135 mal schlafen und dann geht’s nach Norwegen.
Nach einiger Zeit antwortete sie dann schon immer: Ja nur noch 97 Tage bis Norwegen und nur noch 97 schlafen und ich bin mit Sammy (unser 2 Jahre alter Sohn) 10 Tage allein zu Hause.

Nachdem ich alles zusammengekauft und viel viel Geld im Angelshop & Internet gelassen hatte war es endlich soweit. Nur noch einmal pennen und dann geht’s 14 Uhr los.
Na mit pennen war die Nacht nichts, Ich schaute mir zum X-ten mal Norwegen 1 & 2 incl. Bonus DVD und diverse Fisch & Fang und Meeresangel DVDs an. Irgendwann gegen 5 Uhr bin ich dann wohl doch eingepennt, aber um 6 Uhr rief mein Sohn, „ Papa stimts und fährst heut große Fische Angeln. Schon rasste mein Herz wieder vor Aufregung und mein Blick löste sich kaum von der Uhr.
Punkt 14 Uhr gings los mit 2 VW T4 Richtung Norwegen. Letzte Kontrolle ob alles bei ist incl. Ausweise. Alles da los geht’s, nur noch 24 Stunden trennen uns vom (großem) Fisch.
Nach einer feuchten Fährüberfahrt (Hirtshals Langesund) gings quer durch Norwegen über die Fjels nach Ekrene/Sveio (nähe Haugesund).

Als wir angekommen waren flogen die Klamottentaschen in die Ecken. Floatinganzüge wurden in sekundenschnelle (wie täglich geübt) angezogen und schnell zum Boot.
Stop rief Dennfried als wir fast am Boot waren, was denn Dennfried, trödel nicht so riefen wir zurück. Wie wollt ihr ohne Angeln was fangen? Stimmt, ganz vergessen in der Eile und Aufregung. Also den schmalen und auch steilen 150m Weg wieder hoch. Ruten & Pilker geschnappt und wieder runter. Dennfried rief wieder: trampelt nicht so, ihr erschreckt die Fische. Ja ja ist klar!
Als alle unten und im Boot waren fehlte was. Ruten? Sind da, Pilker & Beifänger? Auch da. Alsterwasser? Dabei. Was fehlt denn dann? 
  Der Bootsschlüssel !!! Och nöööööö ging durchs Boot.
  Lars hatte vergessen den Schlüssel hinzulegen. Mist, na dann erstmal nen bisschen auf Aal & Butt angeln.
Nach einigen Aalen kamen gegen Abend auch die Butts. Ich sehen die ecklig aus, die sind total fleckig unten, die haben Fleckfieber. Also Hacken ab und wieder zurück ins Wasser damit.
Gegen 20 Uhr kam dann Lars. Erstmal nach dem Bootsschlüssel fragen. Na der liegt doch wie immer neben dem Brotkasten in der Küche. Hmm toll, man hätte ja auch mal in die Küche gehen können. Egal. Was ist mit den Butts los war die 2te Frage. Ja seid ca. einem ¾ Jahr hat nen teil der kleinen Butts nen paar schwarze Flecken am Bauch. Ist aber kein Problem man kann sie trotzdem essen. 
  Wieder  hmm… 10 Butts einfach wieder zurück gesetzt. Aus Fehlern lernt man.
  Gegen 23 Uhr waren dann alle im Bett, wieso fragte ich mich. Werden schon nicht so früh aufstehen, wohnen ja direkt am Wasser.

05:00 ging Holger mit Kochlöffel und Topf durchs ganze Haus und trommelt wie ein wilder drauf rum. Dazu schrie er aufstehen. Ich schaute auf die Uhr 05:00 ?? Spinnt der? Ich raffte mich auf und zwang mich in die Klamotten. Nach dem Frühstück kreiste erstmal die Packung Reisegold um den Tisch. Eigentlich brauche ich sie nicht aber ich nehm mal eine sagte jeder.
  06:00 ging´s dann endlich los. Erstmal schauen was da ist.
  Makrelen nichts ausser Makrelen. Na besser  als nichts.
Gegen 13 uhr waren wieder am Steg und dann hieß es Fische reinigen. Unsere 2 Köche gingen hoch um Mittag zu machen. 14 Uhr endlich fertig mit filitieren. Mal sehn was Nachmittags so geht.
  Mittag essen etwas ausruhen (weils die beiden Rentner wollten und brauchten) und 16:30 wieder raus.
Wieder Makrelen. Doch dann es zieht richtig stark, oh was großes. Nach 10 min kam nen Dorsch hoch. Super 65 cm. Der kann sich sehen lassen. Gegen 19 Uhr waren es dann ca 150 Makrelen (nur große kleine gingen zurück in Meer) und 6 maßige Dorsche (50 ist unser Mindestmaß).

  Tag 4.

  Früh raus, wieder mit Topf und Kochlöffel geweckt. (Morgen nehm ich ihm das Teil weg J )
Schnell nen paar Makrelen gefangen und dann rüber zum Plato. Hmmm nach 1/12 Stunden immer noch nichts. Mal an der Kante versuchen. Und siehe da Rotbarsch. Das sieht ja gut aus 8 Stück bei der 1. Drift.
Das solls wohl auch gewesen sein. 5 weitere Driften brachten nichts außer Hänger und Materialverlust. Auf dem Rückweg noch mal nen Stop am Plato. Und siehe da 1. Drift, bei 110m sind alle Ruten krum. Was das denn jetzt, bei 60m keine Gegenwehr mehr. Also wieder ruter mit der Montage. Klappt aber nicht. Was das denn? Also hoch den Kram. Bei 10m gibt’s wieder vibrationen in der Rute. Toll wohl wieder Makrele. Ne nen Dornhai. Geil. Ich war glaube bis Deutschland zu hören. Er hatte 1,08m und 10 Pfund. Nicht schlecht.
Drei weitere Driften brachten noch 9 weitere Dornhaie und 2 Lengs von ca 70. Leider ist das zurücksetzen dieser Babylengs zwecklos.

  Tag 5 & 6 verliefen wie Tag 4.
  Nur das ich am Abend den Kochlöffel versteckt hatte.
  Kein Problem für Holger, denn er weckte uns mit Topf und Suppenkelle.
Am Funften Tag gab ich ihm freiwillig den Kochlöffel wieder, der ist nicht ganz so laut, aber leider gefiel ihm die Keller besser L Mist.
  Beim Angeln blieb alles beim alten.
Obwohl wir schon 14/0 Haken nahmen um die Mini Lumps & lengs zu vermeiden kammen pro Tag noch 3-4 Lumps und 7-8 Lengs hoch.
  Dornhaie gab es wie Sand am Meer. Nur leider kein Dorsch.

  Am Tag 7 meinte Lars wir sollen hinter die Inseln fahren. Da steht der Torsk (Dorsch).
Nach 6 driften waren aber nur 4 maßige Dorsche an Board. Ich nahm meine Lightpilk rute und versuchte es mit nem 100g Pilker. Bei 40m Knallte es. Meine Rute machte einen Halbkreis wie ich es noch nie gesehen hatte. Die Bremse schrieh und die Schnurr lief nur so von der Rolle. Nach ca 30 min Drill landete ich einen 85 Seelachs. Megageil. Nachdem alle auf Lightpilk umgestellt hatten kamen noch einige dieser schönen Fische an Board.
Nachdem wir wieder am Steg waren machte ich ein paar Fotos, wie jeden Tag (die Digicam war wie die Angel immer dabei). Nachdem ein paar Fotos geschossen waren steckte ich sie zurück in die Anzugtasche. Den Anzug zog ich aufgrund der 23 Grad aus. Maik rief nur, soll ich eure Anzüge am absprühen? Ja kannst du machen.
  30 Min später sollte ich die gesäuberten und schön präsentierten Lachse fotografieren.
Ich nahm meinen Anzug und wollte meine Digicam aus der Tasche ziehen. Ihhh was das? Die Beintasche stand voll mit Wasser und die Digicam schwamm darin. Mist. Die ist hin. Naja vielleicht ist der Chip noch ok. Ran an den Laptop damit und schauen. Ja geht. Gut. Die Bilder sind gerettet und die Digicamn wird die Versicherung schon bezahlen (was sie auch machte – zu Glück).
  Zu fotografieren nahm ich für die letzten Tage mein Sony W800i, welches ja zu Glück ne 2 Megapixel Digicam intus hat.

Am 8ten tag war das Wetter zu schlecht um raus zufahren, also versuchten wir es in den Straumen. Ein paar Pollaks, Makrelen & Mefos gingen auf die Pilken und Mefoblinker.
Dann auf einmal nen großer silberner Schimmer im Wasser (die Straume ist nur 10 Meter breit und max 5 Meter tief bei ablaufendem Wasser).
Das sind Heringe. Also Heringspatanoster vor den Minipilker und rein damit. Man war das nen Spaß. Heringe ohne Ende, wie zur Heringszeit vom Rügendamm aus, nur viel Größer.
  Viel Viel Größer.

Abend als wir wie jeden Abend vom Steg aus auf Aal und Butt schrillte mein Bissanzeiger wie verrückt. Was das denn? Nen kleiner Anhieb und der Drill ging los. Meine 2,40 Spro Rute mit 30-60 gr WG bog sich wie sau. Reinkrurbeln? Ne das ging nicht. Wenn ich mal 2m der 35 mono auf der Spule hatte wurden bei der nächsten Fluch 3m runtergerissen.
Nach 30 min Drill sah ich ihn, nen Dorsch. Geil. Aber wo ist das Gaf. Leute Gaf her schnell. Ganz ruhig, der hängt der Dorsch hörte ich nur. Man Leute da ist nur nen 2er Aalhaken mit 30 mono dran. Seht zu – Gaf her. Nachdem mein Onkel das Gaf vom Boot geholt hatte und wir den Dorsch gelandet hatten sahen maßen wir das Ungetüm. 85 cm und 18 Pfund. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Das war nen Super Abschluß für den diesen Urlaub. Auf diesen Fisch sprangen erstmal einige Korken auf. Feucht fröhlich fielen wir gegen 02:00 in Bett. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Am Tag 9 fehlte irgend etwas. Bloß was? Genau Holger mit seinerKelle und dem Topf.
  Er hatte noch nen Kopfauaweh und konnte daher niemanden wecken.
Egal. Es war sowieso keine Ausfahrt mehr geplant. Nur das Haus und Boot sauber machen, Fisch einladen und ab Richtung Heimat. Heul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Kurz vor der Fähre hielt uns der Zoll an und fragte wie viel Fisch wir denn haben.
Wir sagten ca. 22 Kilo pro Person. Wir wurden zum aussteigen aufgefordert und sollten doch den Fisch zeigen. Als wir sagten das der Fisch für beide Bullys ist und er kurz begutachtet und ich glaube auch geschätzt wurde durften wir auf die Fähre. Einen kleinen zettel mit dem Hinweis das seid dem 1.6.06 nur 15 kg pro Person ausgeführt werden dürfen gab uns der wirklich nett Zollbeamte noch mit.
Auf der Fähre wollte ich dann och einen kleinen Elch für meinen Sohn kaufen, aber als ich die Preise sah verging mir die Freude daran. Doch da, in der Ecke saß nen 50 cm großer Elch wo eine 80 drauf stand. Ich ging zur Kasse und wollte den kaufen. Die Verkäuferin frage Euro o. Kronen. Ich sagte Euro. Da meine sie nur, ok 80 Euro. Was ??? sagte ich auf den anderen ist doch auch alles in Kronen ausgepriesen ich dachte er kostet 80 Kronen. Sie lachte und meinte nur: der Preis in Kronen passt leider nicht aufs Preisschild, deshalb haben wir den Europreis rauf geschrieben.
  Ok sagte ich und nahm den 10cm GROSSEN Elch Namens Elgar für 15 Euro mit.

  Auf der Fähre gönnten wir uns dann zu 4 noch 2 1l Flaschen Absolut Vodka und eine Stiege Cola von den letzten Kronen.

  Am nächsten Tag waren wir gegen 14:00 wieder in der Heimat.
Nachdem die Frauen und Kinder begrüsst und die Mitbringsel übergeben wurden, wurde erstmal der Termin für Norwegen 2007 gecheckt und klar gemacht.

  Es geht wieder vom 05.09.-15.09 nach Ekrene.

  Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meinen Bericht etwas unterhalten und wünsch euch ein schönes Fest.


  Das Haus ist bei Elchferien 2007 auf Seite 110 Nr: 323/0 zusehen.

  Leider habe ich nur einen Analoganschluß, womit es leider zulange dauern würde Bilder mit hoch zuladen.
  Wenn ich mal wieder bei meinen Eltern bin werde ich ein paar Bilder hochladen.

  So das solls gewesen sein.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  und Petri Heil
  Fiefie / Steven


  Wer Schreibfehler findet darf sie behalten. Sie wurden extra für ihn eingefügt.


----------



## jaeger (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*



Fiefie schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meinen Bericht etwas unterhalten und wünsch euch ein schönes Fest.



schönes Fest? Gewinnspiel im Dezember? Langer Bericht?

Hast du daran jetzt eineinhalb Monate getippt?


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

@aal60
fettes teil!!!

@Fiefie
????????


----------



## aal60 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Dezember*

@Bushmaster3K

Danke für die Lorbeeren, aber das Teil ist ein echtes Sammlerstück und steht in der Vitrine. #6

Werde mir wohl für das Leichte Spinnfischen eine ABU ProMax anschaffen. 

Gruss vom Rande des Sauerlandes.


----------

